

Live coverage of Elon Musk's Hyperloop announcement - deanclatworthy
http://live.theverge.com/live-hyperloop-announcement-elon-musk/

======
SuperChihuahua
Remember 8/12/13 - might be a day similar to the day the first aircraft flew

